# Game #24: Cavs @ Bulls (12/22/2005)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 24*_







*vs*









*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(14-9) @* *Chicago Bulls** (12-12)*

_*Thursday, December 22, 2005*_
*Time:* 5:00pm PT, 8:00pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *United Center*, Chicago, Illinois

*Head Coaches*









Mike Brown / Scott Skiles

*Probable Staters*















Eric Snow / Chris Duhon
















Larry Hughes / Kirk Hinrich
















LeBron James / Luol Deng
















Drew Gooden / Andres Nocioni
















Zydrunas Ilgauskas / Mike Sweetney

*Cleveland Cavaliers Bench*




































Damon Jones / Luke Jackson / Ira Newble / Donyell Marshall / Alan Henderson

*Chicago Bulls Bench*





























Jannero Pargo / Ben Gordon / Darius Songaila / Tyson Chandler

*Overview*

Cleveland has all the tools necessary to win this game. The Bulls will try to win this through hustle, energy and grit. Cleveland needs to avoid a letdown by matching Chicago’s intensity. If the team begins with low energy levels, they’ll let Chicago dictate the pace and direction the game will take. Considering the Bulls are coming fresh off a loss at home against the Bobcats, they will try to take their frustrations out on Cleveland. The Cavaliers won the last game they were on national television, so let’s hope the team is learning to break the curse.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Last Nat TV win was a home game, I don't consider the curse broken until we actually manage a road win on Nat TV. We do matchup well with Chicago. 

I'm still predicting a loss until our guys prove otherwise.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

If we cant put a hurting on them inside, well then Zydrunas/Gooden/Marshall and Co. should find another job


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Cavs' Hughes misses practice for family matter*












> *Cavs’ Hughes misses practice for family matters*
> 
> *December 21, 2005*
> 
> ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Doh!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Chicago Bulls Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Hughes' Status Updated To Probable*












> *Hughes’ Status Updated To Prbable*
> 
> _22nd December, 2005 - 11:54 am_
> 
> _Press Release_ - The Cleveland Cavaliers this morning reported that guard Larry Hughes rejoined the team last night in Chicago and participated in the team’s shootaround this morning. He is listed as probable for tonight’s game against the Bulls.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This game is all about putting Z and Lebron on the block and punishing the Bulls. If Z can't get 30 points guarded by the foul machine undersized fat man Sweetney, he should just go ahead and retire. And Lebron should be able to light up the smaller Luol Deng in much the same way he destroyed Iggy in Philly.

The other key thing will be to stay with Ben Gordon and Kirk Hinrich. Ben Gordon is going to be a nightmare. As is Hinrich. Both will gun it, as will Duhon from 3. Got to stay up on them. We should focus our defense on the guards, because the big men for the Bulls are garbage. Make Tyson Chandler into the primary offensive weapon for the Bulls adn we'll win this one handily.

I'll be looking forward to this one a little more than most. I despise this Bulls team/organization. The Cavs winning will be akin to smashing Big Brother in the mouth circa 1984. Busting Mustopha Mond in the ballsack with a steel toed boot. Things of that sort. I hope Larry Hughes goes off, because there is no one on the Bulls who can guard him.

CRUSH
KILL
DESTROY


STRESS!


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Well we have won 3 in a row and our confidence is on the rise...I think we comeaway with a win here and send a message that the Cavs are still a force in the East.

Lebrons Line 23 Points 16 Assists 13 Boards
Larrys going for 40 tonight


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

LeBron has a big night. Cavs win another nationally televised game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

That move in the post by James was sort of MJ-like. The double directional fake and then the fade away. It's early but things look okay right now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha. Lebron bringing his Chicago game tonight. Who did that fadeaway look like?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The defense looks good so far. I mean, it's like 1000 percent better than it was two weeks ago.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I hope Larry has a good game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

He looked like he got an extra foot in mid-air. How did he do that?


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> This game is all about putting Z and Lebron on the block and punishing the Bulls. If Z can't get 30 points guarded by the foul machine undersized fat man Sweetney, he should just go ahead and retire. And Lebron should be able to light up the smaller Luol Deng in much the same way he destroyed Iggy in Philly.
> 
> The other key thing will be to stay with Ben Gordon and Kirk Hinrich. Ben Gordon is going to be a nightmare. As is Hinrich. Both will gun it, as will Duhon from 3. Got to stay up on them. We should focus our defense on the guards, because the big men for the Bulls are garbage. Make Tyson Chandler into the primary offensive weapon for the Bulls adn we'll win this one handily.
> 
> ...



weren't you a bulls fan last season?? you despise them now? what happened???


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> weren't you a bulls fan last season?? you despise them now? what happened???


John Paxson demanding that Eddy Curry give up his DNA. I won't support a team that is doing **** I'm completely ethically opposed to, as standard business practices.

Plus it's the second season in a row they've given away my favorite player and got players I didn't like in return. Straw broke the horses back.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> He looked like he got an extra foot in mid-air. How did he do that?


LBJ has more ups than some people think. Funny thing about that dunk is it looked pretty casual, like it was nothing to him. Find a second gear in air, no problem.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> John Paxson demanding that Eddy Curry give up his DNA. I won't support a team that is doing **** I'm completely ethically opposed to, as standard business practices.
> 
> Plus it's the second season in a row they've given away my favorite player and got players I didn't like in return. Straw broke the horses back.


okay cool, I probably should of P'med you instead thanks for answering anyway...


surprising high scoring so far 25-24


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron's looking comfortable with the deep jumper. That's a good sign. Maybe the drive will continue to open up.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I was worried about Ben Gordon. Gordon is built to light this Cavs team up. It's going to be tough to cool him down now. Fortunately Skiles will probably bench him for something soon.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

First off... How do you become a Cavs fan from being a Bulls fan... not a true cavs fan if you ask me... You must be too young to have Chicago Bull hatred in your blood in the MJ era.

Anyways... Hughes looks really bad at there tonight, getting denied at the room two times in a row. Ben Gordon is hot, Ira wasnt setteling him down, and Lebron looks good along with Zydrunas


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Great 1st quarter for Lebron 14 with a pair of 3's...looks like Z and Damon are both playing their roles. Should be a fun game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> First off... How do you become a Cavs fan from being a Bulls fan... not a true cavs fan if you ask me... You must be too young to have Chicago Bull hatred in your blood in the MJ era.


I'm not a true Cavs fan. If Lebron James goes somewhere else, I won't be a Cavs fan. Though I might not hate them, as I really like Anderson Verejao too. I was a lifelong Bulls fan. I hated the Cavs as a kid. Craig Ehlo looked like a pud.

I've been a Bulls fan my whole life, until this summer.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z with the statue of liberty sky hook. Strange looking shot. 

Chicago's guards are going to be giving us trouble all night. 

Hughes with the jumper.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Snow scores and is fouled. I'm glad he made that shot because I feared he wasn't even going to take it (lack of confidence).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brown got some good rest for Lebron. Now it's time to bring him back and get the lead back.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Z can't anchor an offense, Cavs are pretty crappy with LeBron. Really no excuse to give up a lead that quickly.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm all for giving Bron his well deserved rest but we got 5 minutes left in the 2nd and I havent seen him on the floor this quarter.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Bulls running the triple guard line-up. Chicago's on a 9-0 run.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James with the smash!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I hope the Bulls are going to guard Lebron with Duhon.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Cavs have to refocus on defense. Play it like they started the game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

In the future, to combat small ball from opposing teams, Cleveland is simply going to need new and superior guards. It's more than just improving guard play through coaching and what not. That's why I keep hoping if Cleveland makes a trade, they can somehow get a pick in the process and use it in addition with our current pick, to finally solve the guard problem on this team once and for all.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gooden scores and is fouled. I'm happy the ball dropped. Lucky play.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Gotta make those free throws.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is starting to score again. So the offensive is picking back up but the defense still needs to pick up.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron with the 3-ball. Ice in his veins.

Cleveland leads 57-53 at the half.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha. Good first half by Bron. 8/12. Did anyone see he's shooting over 60 percent for the last 3 games and averaging over 30 with almost 8 assists?

That's ridiculous.

He's gotta keep his teammates involved though. I still think Z is going to be the key to this one.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Lebron comes in and we go on a huge run to end the 2nd half. Hopefully we can continue the good play through the 2nd half and come away with a road, division, national tv game win which we don't usually get that often. 

Lebrons impressive line...

(20 MIN) 8/12 (FG) 3/3 (3 Point FG) 23 Points in 20 Minutes

Bron goes for 45 tonight


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If the Cavs get some stops they'll blow this game open in the second half. They have too many advantages on offense against the Bulls. There's no one on the team who can guard Z or Bron.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Chicago has taken 2 charges early. The lanes are closing.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Looked like Lebron got pushed into that foul from behind. Slow start for the Cavs coming out of the half. Got to get focused again.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Terrible call on the charge wasn't even close to being set...Z's got screwed on that.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Chicago takes another charge. It's almost like a college game now. Was Z even really able to "come down" on that last play? If so, then it's a great call. But if not, then it was perhaps not the best thing.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Things are going south. They need to stop jacking 3's right now and get some high percentage buckets.

And y'know, play defense.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Chicago is up by 9 points. Coach Brown calls time out. The Bulls are 7-16 from beyond the arc. Since Cleveland is either last place or close to last place in defending the 3-ball, it's to be expected. However, it's still frustrating to watch despite knowing that.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Larry another 2-9, he's gotta be somewhere close to 35% from the field this year.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James makes sure this dunk goes down. Thank goodness.

Chicago takes another charge.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Turnovers are killing us. All those charges. Like you said Remy, it's starting to look like a college game out there. Guys are falling all over the floor. I thought the NBA was trying to clean that up?


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Larry gives up a possible 4 points with 2 selfish plays down the court he needs to slow down and start looking up.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is down 8 points at the end of 3. Chicago leads 79-71.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

26-14 that quarter.

Gotta batten down the hatches defensively. And Lebron has got to get others involved tonight. It reminds me of the Sonics game where it was so easy early for him, that he forgot to get the team in rhythm offensively.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland was 3-15 in the 3rd quarter. Ack.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice to see Marshall knock down that 3. He's had a few good looks this game but couldn't knock them down.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron played Nocioni for a cheap shot there. He was expecting Noce to try and undercut him, so he slowed down and made it so he couldn't.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Ron Artest often pulls that move and by slowing down, the defender chasing from behind often bumps into the offensive player, allowing the offensive player to throw up a shot in hopes for a 3-point play. Nocioni backed off at the end and decided to let James have it. He didn't want to give up the 3-point play.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland on a 13-0 run. They've retaken the lead.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

DAMON JONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HAHA.

Tonight. That's money well spent.

Good defense, leads to good offense.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Damon Jones has nailed three 3-balls in a row. Remember last game when Damon knocked down four 3-balls in a row? He's so streaky, it's like watching John Starks at times. Damon can shoot you out of games incredibly fast and then shoot you into games really fast.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

LOL. Chris Duhon cannot defend Lebron. What is Skiles thinking?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ If you can get away with it, you keep doing it. I figure it's an experimental move. Offensively, small ball has been working great against us and occasionally, they're pesky enough on defense to continue going small. It's only if they are repeatedly punished will the strategy die.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Damon Jones nails his 5th three-pointer of the game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I like the adjustments they made in the fourth. They tightened up the defense, and the ball movement started up again. This can be a very beautiful team when they move the ball.

It's too bad Larry couldn't get his game going tonight. Coach Brown has to come up with something to get Larry more involved on offense.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Looks like that's it. Good game ya'll. Bulls had the lead but turned the ball over a few times in a short stretch, and Damon Jones took advantage of it and broke the game open. And that was game. Good road win for the Cavs.


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

Pistons fan here. <-- i dont care what anyone says 37 points 6 assist is very impressive and watching the game tonight he is so unselfish kobe doesn't come close to him he's a very good defender as well and he's so young thats scary. congrats on the win guys.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score: Cleveland 108, Chicago 100*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah I thought Lebron did a good job on Luol tonight. Luol has been scoring really well of late, and Lebron made him work for it tonight. He won't get all-nba defense or anything, but he's making strides.

A good quality win. Got the Pacers tomorrow though. In Cleveland. Embarrassing loss to defend. And there's no Artest.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Pistons_Idol said:


> Pistons fan here. <-- i dont care what anyone says 37 points 6 assist is very impressive and watching the game tonight he is so unselfish kobe doesn't come close to him he's a very good defender as well and he's so young thats scary. congrats on the win guys.


Derrr...talk about a one track mind. 

Kobe Kobe Kobe Kobe Kobe Kobe Kobe Kobe Kobe. Kobe > .. . Kobe

This is Bulls/Cavs, no?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Anyone noticing DJones playing better D the last 3 games? He's not great, but he's not getting abused every time down the floor like he was. He seems to be moving his feet more.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Yeah. Damon was looking like Damon, not Amon as he's been in the past. I'm not sure if this will be consistent throughout the year but as long as he brings it more and more, I'll be fine.


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Derrr...i have a one track mind.
> 
> Kobe Kobe Kobe Kobe Kobe Kobe Kobe Kobe Kobe. Kobe > .. . Kobe
> 
> My Butt Buddy


What Cake Boy?


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Damon plays his best defense when he's running around wildly and flailing his arms like he did tonight. His man defense will never be average, so this is his best hope as a defender.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Let's all relax here and play it cool. There's no need for verbal confrontations. Thanks for complying.

remy23


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

yes, no need for name calling here. Comparing lebron's game to Kobe's is fine but insults are a no-no.

As for the game, well, I thought the Cavs were bad on national TV? Not tonight it seems


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> yes, no need for name calling here. Comparing lebron's game to Kobe's is fine but insults are a no-no.
> 
> As for the game, well, I thought the Cavs were bad on national TV? Not tonight it seems


Yeah, two straight national TV wins. The curse may be over?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Oh yes, the curse is no more :cheers: 

It was looking a little shaky there in the 3rd quarter, but I loved to see the adjustments Brown made in the 4th spacing the floor and James maintaining confidence in our shooters. Alot of times when everyone was bricklaying last year he would lose the faith and try to do it himself.

The defense is looking better also. Still only short stretches (1st qtr, 4th qtr, end of half) but the fact we can clamp down and get stops means there is hope we can at least improve to average on that side of the ball.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Also Hughes gets a pass on this game because of his family problems, but he needs to start playing better. Brown needs to get him more involved in the offense somehow, he just completely disappears and you have no idea what you are going to get from him night to night. 

Part of the problem is that Hughes plays best when he's dominating the ball, essentially acting as Lebron in the offense. The issue with that is Lebron is simply better in every facet at that role, and the team naturally defers to him. 

Maybe Brown can run the 2nd team through Hughes so that there isn't this dramatic dropoff when LBJ checks out and Larry gets more looks.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah Brown tries to make the second unit Hughes team. But there's still a huge dropoff. I think that's where Larry has to look to make his hay though. Brown needs to keep juggling the makeup of that second unit.

I think when they are able to get Verejao back and put him in that unit, maybe it will help. I'd like to see the second unit be more of a defensive unit that holds teams while Lebron is out, rather than relying on offense.

It's exciting to think about when Verejao gets back. It's going to be very crowded when gets back though, because eventually I think he'll need more minutes than what Alan Henderson gives(I would guess that Zendon Hamilton gets cut, and Henderson moves to Hamilton's spot on the bench and Verejao gets Henderson's minutes until he gets in game shape?). Which I think will mean Drew will be the odd man out. But by the time that happens the trading deadline will have passed. Then we have to deal with a disgruntled Drew in free agency.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Larry hughes doesnt deserve a free pass. Its exceptable somewhat becauset he team won. However He has been with the team long enough to find a grove and he is just painfully inconsistant. he looked great in the miami game but was just gone in the 2nd half. Today he was nowhere to be found, this team wont be where it wants to be unless Larry Hughes can play good on a consistant basis.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gifs from the game (love the hesitation dribble pull up 3 LBJ uses - it looks nasty from the perspective in the 3rd pic)


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

dude is simply amazing...


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Pistons_Idol said:


> What Cake Boy?


Enjoy your last moments on this forum. I know I will (enjoy your last moments).


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Hughes had a rough stretch at the beginning of the game. He had like 3 straight layups blocked. After that he just kinda blended into the woodwork although He was playing pretty good defense. I don't think anyone could have stopped Gordon in the first half. You'd probably have to tie him up and blindfold him to prevent him from shooting in general and if he's making them even contested well there's little hope.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 12/23/2005 | Cavaliers come up with key road win*












> *Cavaliers come up with key road win*
> 
> *Late 3-point shooting and defense stop Bulls*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Four comes after 3s*












> *Damon Jones reacts after hitting a 3-point shot during the fourth quarter against the Bulls in Chicago. Jones had 15 points to help the Cavaliers to a 108-100 win.*
> 
> *Four comes after 3s*
> *Jones’ hot shooting extends winning streak*
> ...


----------

